# A Couple Pics..



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I brought these does a handful of overgrown broccoli and they all came running... well, sauntering.  Makes for some nice pics when they are all facing you.  They've been getting overgrown broccoli (every few days) for several weeks now and it is definitely a favorite new treat! Looks like the broccoli is done growing for the year though.  

The spotted paint out in front is obviously pregnant and so are a few of the others in these pics.  The rest are just full of fallen leaves... lol


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Your goats are always so regal even when not set up! When is the doe in front due? Have you bred Dazzle yet (she's one of my favorites to watch for updates on =) )?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

The doe in front is Pokey and she is due January 13th. She is getting big already and her udder is starting to show a little. I am so excited to see what she gives us as she is bred to Dazzle's sire Camo! 

Dazzle is not bred yet but we are planning to breed her as soon as she comes in heat. Hopefully soon!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm sure there are lots of people on here waiting at the edge of their seats with you, I'm definitely one of them! Good luck, that's really exciting she's bred to Dazzle's sire!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  Yep, lots of people wanting kids from Pokey.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW , look at all those beauties ! Gotta love all those pretty ladies 
I always enjoy your pictures Vic


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

They look fat and happy.  Such a colorful and handsome herd. 

Mine are seriously tired of the sub zero temps and foot and a half of snow. Haha!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Love it. They look like they are coming to kick somebody's arse.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are gorgeous! ♥


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  They do look really fat in these pics... must be the winter coats.  A couple of them are over 3 months into gestation...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Our first does due are about 8-9 weeks out, so they are probably a week or two behind your does. Bring on Boer babies, haha!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Well I'll keep you all baby fixed with pics of mine. I have October kids, these November kid and more coming between Dec 17-27. Then a few more the first of January, February and March. Gosh, I'm going to have kids to play with all the way from now till spring.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohh yeah keep bragging you guys!!! I had September/ first of October kids and just put my bucks In with the does the other day  I usually have kids all year long so it's gonna be super tough for me.
Victoria they all look amazing and happy as always 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Jessica.  

Yes, keep the pics coming Wendi!!! Especially of all your little paints.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice looking goats


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Are boars usually pretty gentle?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Janeen now Ive only raised Nubs & Boers but yes, Boers tend to be quieter & more laid back than Nubians. 
Unless it's feeding time they are gentle, they can use those bodies like linebackers in slow motion when they feel like it.
One of my girls spends time rubbing her head on me & practically knocks me over just leaning into me for hugs & skritches.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Lovely pictures as always. Can't wait til you start having little ones again. I always watch for your picture post.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Janeen.  I've only had Boers and Nubians too... but yeah I hear Boers are one of the gentler breeds.  It definitely can depend on the individual goat and how it was raised though. All of our goats are gentle but that's because we spend a lot of time with them. 

Thanks Frosty.


----------

